# GREAT HOMEMADE RECIPES



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Today when I came home for lunch, I noticed that Luci's poop was orange and panicked immediately. I called our vet and she told me that the change in color was probably from the carrots and red/yellow bell peppers that I put in the food that I made for her. She told me to wait until her next poop to bring a sample in to check. She also said that Innova EVO was NOT recalled, but I told her I feel safer just cooking for her until this stuff is settled out! So, she faxed me over these recipes and I thought I would post them for those who want to cook for their babies!

*Eggs and Rice Diet*
3 large hard boiled eggs
2 cups of long grain cooked rice
2 tbsp canola oil
2 tbsp sardines in tomato sauce
1/4 tsp salt subsitute
2 tbsp Missing Link vitamin

*Eggs and Potatoes*
3 Large hard boiled eggs
3 Cups potatoes cooked with skin
2 tbsp sardines in tomato sauce
1/4 tsp salt substitute
2 tbsp Missing Link vitamin

*Cottage Cheese and Potato*
2/3 Cups cottage cheese
2 Cups potato cooked w/ skin
2 tbsp sardines in tomato sauce
1 1/2 tbsp canola oil
1/4 tsp salt substitute
2 tbsp Missing Link

*Poultry and Rice*
1/3 LB cooked poultry (chicken, turkey, duck)
2 Cups long grain cooked rice
2 tbsp sardines in tomato sauce
1 tbsp canola oil
1/4 tsp salt substitute
1/10 tsp salt
2 tbsp Missing Link

*Beef and Macaroni*
1/3 LB lean cooked beef
2 Cups cooked macaroni
2 tbsp sardines in tomato sauce
1 tbsp canola oil
3 TBSP Missing Link

HOPE THIS HELPED!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Thanks for the recipes. I haven't had a chance to go the bookstore yet for the books Dr. Jamie recommended (big mistake thinking that would be faster than ordering! LOL). Did your vet say if these recipes were complete & balanced. In other words, can they be kept on this type of a diet long term?</span>


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Andrea! I'm thinking of cooking for my babies too. I will keep these recipes.









What is that Missing Link Vitamin and where do you get it?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Thanks Andrea! I'm thinking of cooking for my babies too. I will keep these recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">It's an Omega 3 supplement that comes in a gold foil pouch. It is in a powder form that you can sprinkle over their food or mix with water to make a form of "gravy" & pour it over their food. You can get it from PetEdge & I know that my local PetSupply store carries it also.</span>


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Also, I've never heard of sardines in tomato sauce...LOL! Do you just buy sardines and mix them in tomato sauce? Yes, I'm having a blonde moment.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wonderful! I printed your recipes, it's a shame we need to resort to cooking - but hey, the dogs will probably enjoy it more anyway!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

I found one too in my searches:


1 lb. ground beef, 
1.5 cup water, 
1 cup brown rice, 
2 raw eggs with shell,
.5 cup green beans, 
.5 cup cooked carrots,
.5 cup chopped apple...

The result per cup is 272 calories; 34% protein, 50% fat and 15% carbohydrates.
A multiple vitamin and mineral is good as this covers your bases.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, the vet send me this letter on the fax where she included the recipes:

"As a response to requests about home cooked food for dogs, we are distributing a partial list of diets adapted from Dr Strombeck's book "Home Prepared Dog and Cat Diets". For a more complete understanding we recommend you consult that book".

I am going to Barnes & Noble tomorrow to see if I can find the book, but everything in the recipes seem to look healthy. Missing Link is vitamins that you can get from the Vet, and as far as the sardines question about them coming in tomato sauce ....I'm also having a blonde moment and I'm not even blonde! HAHA I never saw them in tomato sauce before, but will update you after my supermarket extravaganza tomorrow!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Also, I've never heard of sardines in tomato sauce...LOL! Do you just buy sardines and mix them in tomato sauce? Yes, I'm having a blonde moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Julie you can actually buy sardines in tomato sauce. My husband loves sardines but only the small ones. We never thought of giving some to Alex. What I am wondering about those recipes is that there are no vegetables in it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the basics of a homemade diet...quoted from nutritionist on vet forum:



"It is best to find or have a specific diet formulated instead of relying on guidelines. That said:
General principles for dog foods are to create a diet with 1 part protein to 2-3 parts carb. A source of linoleic acid (corn or safflower oil), a calciumhos supplement liked dicalcium phosphate or bone meal, an iodine source (iodized salt or kelp), a potassium source (either from food or add lite salt), a mulitpurpose vitamin/mineral supplement. I use regular adult Centrum or a generic clone. Best not to use Specialty human formulas like Centrum Silver (it is low in Iron)."


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The sardines packed in tomato sauce are normally next to the canned salmon, tuna, etc. at the grocery store. Make sure you don't get the ones in hot sauce!









I just give my dogs raw meat bits once in a while as treats, but not as a whole meal. I imagine putting together a raw/cooked food diet for your dog that's well-rounded for them would be really tough. 

I guess the tomato sauce the sardines are packed in count as veggies and then a couple of the recipes have potatoes in them, but still they contain a smaller percentage of veggies than I would have expected and less variety too. I suppose Missing Link is supposed to make up for the lack of nutrients, minerals, fiber, etc.


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

For the first time I am PROUD to say that Petal has NEVER eaten dogfood. I made the mistake of feeding her people food every now and then because she wouldnt eat her dog food! It was the first small indoor dog I had ever had so I didnt realize that they would get spoiled to table food...but she didnt want her dogfood! SHE HATED IT! Of course my Vet griped me up one wall and down the other but Petal is 4 yrs old and is completely healthy full of energy and has a beautiful coat that grows entirely too fast!! I do cook for her. She eats all meats except really fatty ones and I dont feed her turkey. She also eats some veggies (she loves bell pepper) and pasta and rice. She doesnt care for fish...she wont eat it. I also give vitamins. Does she eat like she is supposed to? Does anyone really know what that is??? I think this "forcing dog food" down are throats is wrong. They have brainwashed people into believing that we are harming our dogs if we dont feed them dry hard dogfood!! Yes I believe you need to be careful what you feed them, but no one is going to convince me that dogfood is the best way to feed them and anything more will kill them! Thank God I didnt listen to my Vet! Petal might be dead today if I did! And I would be sooooo angry if I would have lost her because I was feeding her dogfood!! I feel soooo bad for the people that have lost their pets because of this! None of us really know what they are REALLY putting in it! If dogfood works for your pet that is fine with me but to tell me that I am abusing my pup because she eats natural food is just wrong.



> The sardines packed in tomato sauce are normally next to the canned salmon, tuna, etc. at the grocery store. Make sure you don't get the ones in hot sauce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have read that tomatoes and potatoes are not good to feed them. I dont know if its true or not but I dont feed Petal those things. Also no onions, macadamia nuts, grapes, chocolate, coffee (common sense) or anything that makes you real gassy.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> For the first time I am PROUD to say that Petal has NEVER eaten dogfood. I made the mistake of feeding her people food every now and then because she wouldnt eat her dog food! It was the first small indoor dog I had ever had so I didnt realize that they would get spoiled to table food...but she didnt want her dogfood! SHE HATED IT! Of course my Vet griped me up one wall and down the other but Petal is 4 yrs old and is completely healthy full of energy and has a beautiful coat that grows entirely too fast!! I do cook for her. She eats all meats except really fatty ones and I dont feed her turkey. She also eats some veggies (she loves bell pepper) and pasta and rice. She doesnt care for fish...she wont eat it. I also give vitamins. Does she eat like she is supposed to? Does anyone really know what that is??? I think this "forcing dog food" down are throats is wrong. They have brainwashed people into believing that we are harming our dogs if we dont feed them dry hard dogfood!! Yes I believe you need to be careful what you feed them, but no one is going to convince me that dogfood is the best way to feed them and anything more will kill them! Thank God I didnt listen to my Vet! Petal might be dead today if I did! And I would be sooooo angry if I would have lost her because I was feeding her dogfood!! I feel soooo bad for the people that have lost their pets because of this! None of us really know what they are REALLY putting in it! If dogfood works for your pet that is fine with me but to tell me that I am abusing my pup because she eats natural food is just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you I'm glad Petal is thriving on "people food" I am cooking for Mia now too. Unfortunately she was on the recalled food with the recall UPC #. I try to switch it up so she won't get bored. It usually includes boiled chicken or beef, brown rice, yellow & red peppers, squash, zucchini, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, sweet snap peas and a potato. For breakfast brown rice, sardines in tomato sauce (very little tomato sauce), hard boiled eggs, cottage cheese and today I made a new batch with asparagus. Also I add Flax Seed oil.

She has eaten every veggie & fruit I've give her except honeydew melon. I don't eat veggie's but I make sure she has hers. And she is on a multi-vitamin 2x a week. Kuddos to you!









Maggie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Cooked potatoes are ok. I don't give potatoes to Alex either, I don't even know why. Once in a blue moon he will get one or 2 french fries. But lets face it, he rather has the steak then the fries. And who can blame him.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

> Today when I came home for lunch, I noticed that Luci's poop was orange and panicked immediately. I called our vet and she told me that the change in color was probably from the carrots and red/yellow bell peppers that I put in the food that I made for her. She told me to wait until her next poop to bring a sample in to check. She also said that Innova EVO was NOT recalled, but I told her I feel safer just cooking for her until this stuff is settled out! So, she faxed me over these recipes and I thought I would post them for those who want to cook for their babies!
> 
> *Eggs and Rice Diet*
> 3 large hard boiled eggs
> ...


I just read that NB was getting complaints about sick dogs thru this board and that's what Otis is on.. so now i might have to cookfor him instead. How much do i feed him per feeding? I usually feed him twice a day. He's about 13 lbs.. help!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you for these great recipes. My aunt just called to ask what i feed Bentley because hill science and Vets choice have been recalled. He is on Propac though. I do mix other food in with it though. If i feed him these recipes will i still have to give him dry food for his teeth?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My vet told me to not feed my dogs any beef, only poultrys.
That was because I was telling her I feed them people food, especially now.
She said the beef was very hard on the small type dogs and she just had to put down a dog who developed pancreaitis (sp?).
I don't know much about that but thought feeding them steak from my dtrs restaurant job would be okay.







Apparantly not.
So I bought some ground turkey and guess I will throw away the steaks! Also the NB dry food since reading the latest post on it!








I looked for the Missing Link at Petco but didn't find it.
Why do all the vets I talk to say I shld keep feeding them dog food? With a new food coming up every day/week on the ???list I just don't think I shld.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

*msg from vet forum:*

Why can't you give me a generic recipe for all dogs and cats?








Published recipes for dogs and cats have been found to be almost uniformly unbalanced, which can lead to nutrient deficiencies or excesses.








Energy or nutrient requirements are not linear, therefore, a generic recipe which states "this amount is adequate to feed a 20 lb dog daily" is not sufficient for long term use. In addition, any individual pet's energy or caloric requirements can vary 50% in either direction from the calculated requirement.








There are no human daily supplements that can be made complete and balanced for homemade recipes - additions of calcium, potassium, Vitamin B-12, taurine and other nutrients usually need to be made. If human supplements for vitamins, minerals, and choline are used, splitting the capsules into proper proportions is potentially risky, and can be easily lead to administration of toxic amounts when very small animals such as Yorkshire Terriers are considered. Supplements for dogs and cats are available (www.balanceIt.com), but recipes formulated on that site should be the starting point *rather than a long-term solution*.








Home-cooked foods are more expensive, inconvenient, require a major time investment by owners, require the purchase of new equipment (kitchen scales that weigh in grams, blender or food processor, pill crusher, etc). This tests the commitment of most pet owners.








Although pet owners can pick and choose flavors off the shelf that are well accepted by their pets, we can't provide the number of recipes needed to cater to all pets' tastes/needs or owners' ability to find ingredients easily. Owners may make substitutions of major ingredients (protein/carbohydrate), depending on market availability, market prices, or refusal by the pet. Substitutions or deletions of major ingredients will unbalance a balanced ration.http://





*PLEASE NOTE: This recipe should be fed for not more than 2 months.* Clinicians are advised to set up a consultation with the client at the end of this period to revisit feeding requirements and to consider either re-instituting commercial food products, or a consultation with a clinical nutritionist.

Standard Pet Formula - adequate for healthy dogs and cats over 6 months of age 

1 pound fresh boneless skinless chicken breast
2 and 2/3 cup cooked white rice
1 Tablespoon safflower oil
1/4 tsp Morton's lite salt
1/4 tsp iodinated salt
3 grams of calcium carbonate without vitamin D (regular Tums - check size)
1 Centrum adult multivitamin-mineral supplement (no special senior, ocular, women's or other versions)
1/4 tsp taurine powder (or 500 mg tablet) (taurine is optional for dogs - essential for cats) 

Sauté chopped chicken breast in oil until thoroughly cooked. Add rice and salt.

Grind Tums (calcium carbonate), multi vitamin/mineral tab, and taurine supplement together. Add to cooled mixture. Store in refrigerator. Larger batches may be prepared in advance and stored in the freezer. 



Nutritional profile 

40% protein (Dry matter basis (DMB))
12% fat DMB
6% calcium DMB
4.3% phosphorus 
1.4:1.0 calciumhosphorus 

Calories: 1046 kcal per batch or 1.12 kcal/gram 

Batch size: 932 grams 

To feed, calculate caloric needs and divide into twice daily feeding. One recipe batch should provide adequate intake for a 40-45 pound dog for 1 day. 

Adjust intake to maintain ideal body weight


----------



## Punky Pie Pup (Apr 26, 2007)

hey everyone, this is my first post







i have a 10 year old maltese, Goliath (he is deaf). he is the most picky eater that sometimes i worry. he seems to love sweet potatos, does anyone know if that is okay for him to eat? his favorite foods are peas, beef, pasta, green beans, and sweet potatoes(apparently). i want to start feeding him better food because we also have weimaraner who had a bone plate disorder as a puppy and the vet told us to feed him less nutitious dogfood because his bones were growing too fast (he was on steroids, and other meds and couldnt even walk) hes alright now but goliath started eating his food, moist and meaty, i believe its made by purina. he will also eat beneful wet food. as he is getting older im concerned about him not getting enough vitamins. any recomendations?


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet Pototoes are fine!


----------

